#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Дом и семья >  > > >  >  >  Стерилизация тараканов

## Джыш

Хочу массово стерилизовать тараканов дома. Если кто знает эффективное средство, посоветуйте пожалуйста.

----------


## Anthony

Тапок.
Только цельтесь по детородным органам, чтобы не убить.

----------

Echo (28.06.2012), Джигме (28.06.2012), Джнянаваджра (28.06.2012), Маркион (27.06.2012), Нэйлер Пенн (28.06.2012), Топпер- (27.06.2012)

----------


## Anthony

> Просьба дебильных советов не давать!


Хорошо. Но буду следить за темой. 
За не'дебильно поставленным вопросом и ожиданием рациональных ответов.  :Smilie:

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Хочу массово стерилизовать тараканов дома.


Они согласны?

----------

Anthony (27.06.2012), Echo (28.06.2012)

----------


## Джыш

> Они согласны?


Не знаю, но раз они у меня живут, они получат свою карму. Еще вопросы?

----------


## Джыш

> Хорошо. Но буду следить за темой. 
> За не'дебильно поставленным вопросом и ожиданием рациональных ответов.


Да сколько угодно.

----------


## Neroli

Можно ловить по одному и половые органы клеем заклеивать.

----------

Raudex (27.06.2012), Вантус (27.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (27.06.2012), Ондрий (27.06.2012), Топпер- (27.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.06.2012)

----------


## Шенпен

Общество защиты животных будет недовольно.

----------

Топпер- (27.06.2012)

----------


## Джыш

> Можно ловить по одному и половые органы клеем заклеивать.


Ага, а можно выкидывать на улицу, но мне нужно средство для массового геноцида, ибо нет ни времени ни желания уделять им много внимания.

----------


## Neroli

Заведите пауков.

----------

Pyro (27.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (27.06.2012), Топпер- (27.06.2012)

----------


## Джыш

> Заведите пауков.


Не, они противные. Нужно именно вещество, которое рассыпают в местах скопления тараканов или содержащееся в специальных ловушках и которое приводит к бесплодию у взрослых особей, либо не дает вырасти до половозрелого возраста малышам.

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Заведите ёжика - естественного врага тараканов   :Cool:

----------

Джыш (27.06.2012), Топпер- (27.06.2012)

----------


## Джыш

> Заведите ёжика - естественного врага тараканов


Это вариант, специально для этого заводить ежика не буду, может кто-нибудь одолжить на несколько дней?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Хочу массово стерилизовать тараканов дома. Если кто знает эффективное средство, посоветуйте пожалуйста.


Вы не ту причинно следственную связь хотите построить. Насекомые самостоятельно уходят из неудобных для размножения мест и при отсутствии еды. 

Наведите чистоту, - нечего чесать правой рукой левое ухо или создавать условия тараканам для размножения и бегать за ними с клеем :Smilie:  Тогда им половую потенцию не придется снижать. Они сами от Вас убегут, если кушать ничего найти не смогут.




> Что же хорошего можно сказать о тараканах? Прежде всего, тараканы - индикаторы чистоты квартиры и ее изоляции от смежных помещений. Если эти насекомые появились, значит, что-то не в порядке. Безусловно, даже у самых аккуратных и чистоплотных хозяев могут появиться тараканы, однако их массовое размножение у таких людей невозможно.


http://humane.evol.nw.ru/popbp7.html

У Вас массовое размножение тараканов? Значит, вы - грязнуля.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (28.06.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

Брома посыпте)

----------

Вантус (27.06.2012), Топпер- (27.06.2012)

----------


## Джыш

> Вы не ту причинно следственную связь хотите построить. Насекомые самостоятельно уходят из неудобных для размножения мест и при отсутствии еды. 
> 
> Наведите чистоту, - нечего чесать правой рукой левое ухо или создавать условия тараканам для размножения и бегать за ними с клеем Тогда им половую потенцию не придется снижать. Они сами от Вас убегут, если кушать ничего найти не смогут.
> 
> 
> 
> http://humane.evol.nw.ru/popbp7.html
> 
> У Вас массовое размножение тараканов? Значит, вы - грязнуля.


Ага, вы угадали, я ленивый грязнуля, чистоту наводить мне влом и поэтому я задаю вопрос этого топика.

----------

Топпер- (27.06.2012)

----------


## Джыш

> Брома посыпте)


Я не убийца!

----------


## Neroli

Пему попросите прибраться.

----------


## Ондрий

> Я не убийца!


Вы в армии служили?  :Smilie:

----------

Денис Евгеньев (27.06.2012), Топпер- (27.06.2012)

----------


## Джыш

> Вы в армии служили?


Ну что вы, конечно же нет! А с какой целью интересуетесь?

----------


## Топпер

> Хочу массово стерилизовать тараканов дома. Если кто знает эффективное средство, посоветуйте пожалуйста.


Попробуйте ставить водку в в местах скопления тараканов. 
Слышал, что они здорово спиваются. Раньше в общежитиях так делали. Возможно, что и спариваться от этого не будут.

----------

Джыш (27.06.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> Ну что вы, конечно же нет! А с какой целью интересуетесь?


Вопрос был риторический. Шутку про бром не уловили  :Wink: 

Абисняю, есть такой армейский миф, что солдатам подсыпают бром в чай дабы снизить половое влечение. Вот жеж блин, шутка не получилсь  :Frown:

----------

Вова Л. (28.06.2012), Топпер- (27.06.2012)

----------


## Джыш

> Попробуйте ставить водку в в местах скопления тараканов. 
> Слышал, что они здорово спиваются. Раньше в общежитиях так делали. Возможно, что и спариваться от этого не будут.


Зачем их спаивали?

----------


## Топпер

> Зачем их спаивали?


Метод борьбы такой был. Якобы, если ёмкость глубокая, они пьянели и захлёбывались в водке. 
Но сам не проверял данный способ. Говорю с чужих слов.

----------

Джыш (27.06.2012), Ондрий (27.06.2012)

----------


## Джыш

> Метод борьбы такой был. Якобы, если ёмкость глубокая, они пьянели и захлёбывались в водке. 
> Но сам не проверял данный способ. Говорю с чужих слов.


Идея хорошая - сдохнут по пьяни, сами виноваты, никто же их не тащил за лапы насильно. Надо попробовать  :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

> Метод борьбы такой был. Якобы, если ёмкость глубокая, они пьянели и захлёбывались в водке. 
> Но сам не проверял данный способ. Говорю с чужих слов.

----------

Топпер- (27.06.2012)

----------


## Alex

В начале 90-х из Америки нам привезли какое-то средство именно для стерилизации тараканов. Типа они сами естественным образом в вашей квартире вымрут. Так вот ни фига они не вымерли, однако особи следующего поколения стали *треугольной формы!* Я совершенно не вру, так оно и было.

----------

Вантус (27.06.2012), Вова Л. (28.06.2012), Джыш (28.06.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (27.06.2012), Кунсанг (28.06.2012), Топпер- (27.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> В начале 90-х из Америки нам привезли какое-то средство именно для стерилизации тараканов. Типа они сами естественным образом в вашей квартире вымрут. Так вот ни фига они не вымерли, однако особи следующего поколения стали *треугольной формы!* Я совершенно не вру, так оно и было.


А может средство так и должно было действовать? Типа: треугольные тараканы не могут по формату спариваться и вымирают?

----------

Вова Л. (28.06.2012), Дхармананда (28.06.2012)

----------


## Averin

Просто треугольные тараканами не считаются.

----------

Alex (28.06.2012), Echo (28.06.2012), Буль (27.06.2012), Вова Л. (28.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (28.06.2012), Топпер- (27.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.06.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Не знаю, но раз они у меня живут, они получат свою карму. Еще вопросы?


Наверное, правильнее было бы сказать что они живут не у Вас, а с Вами. В одном месте. В конце концов тараканы не признают имущественных прав на территорию  :Wink:

----------

Echo (28.06.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

в случае котов - люди живут у них.

----------

Нико (28.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (28.06.2012), Топпер- (28.06.2012)

----------


## Джигме

> У Вас массовое размножение тараканов? Значит, вы - грязнуля.


Не надо так категорично, может от соседей, может с вентиляции, может квартира рядом с мусоропроводом.

----------


## Джигме

> Можно ловить по одному и половые органы клеем заклеивать.


Тогда лучше сразу провести лекцию об использовании контрацептивов :Smilie:

----------

Neroli (28.06.2012), Топпер- (28.06.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

Надо ночью встать и по всем углам, в каждую щель громко сказать - Жрать нечего! Жрать нечего!

... 

или купите им мелок.

----------

Топпер- (28.06.2012)

----------


## Вова Л.

если серьезно - не исчезнут, пока не заделаете все дырки. В вентиляцию - мелкую сетку. Тогда только есть смысл каких-то контрацептивов. Ну и никаких продуктов открытыми не оставлять, воду в раковине тщательно вытирать, мусор на ночь не оставлять. Полностью у нас они исчезли только после кап-ремонта.

----------

Джыш (28.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (28.06.2012), Топпер- (28.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.06.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Тогда лучше сразу провести лекцию об использовании контрацептивов


Ну да, пусть Джыш сошьет им презервативы.

----------

Пема Дролкар (28.06.2012), Шавырин (28.06.2012)

----------


## Neroli

Я вот подумала, а вдруг люди мешали кому-то большому как тараканы и нам дали буддизм, чтобы медитировали, а не размножались.  :EEK!:

----------


## Ондрий

> Я вот подумала, а вдруг люди мешали кому-то большому как тараканы и нам дали буддизм, чтобы медитировали, а не размножались.


Нероль, вы тему перепутали  :Wink:  Мы про секс обсуждали тут

----------


## Neroli

> Нероль, вы тему перепутали  Мы про секс обсуждали тут


А у тараканов секса нету что ли?

----------

Топпер- (28.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Надо ночью встать и по всем углам, в каждую щель громко сказать - Жрать нечего! Жрать нечего!
> 
> ... 
> 
> или купите им мелок.


Думаете увлекутся рисованием и им не до спаривания будет?

----------

Ондрий (28.06.2012), Шавырин (28.06.2012)

----------


## Джыш

> Наверное, правильнее было бы сказать что они живут не у Вас, а с Вами. В одном месте. В конце концов тараканы не признают имущественных прав на территорию


Это спорный вопрос, дело не только в территории, а и в грязи, которую произвожу я.

----------


## Джыш

> А у тараканов секса нету что ли?


Надо чтобы не было. Можно было бы обратить всех в монахи, было бы совсем гуманно  :Smilie:

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (28.06.2012), Топпер- (28.06.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> Думаете увлекутся рисованием и им не до спаривания будет?


Если не увлекуться, ... Нероли вот тоже спрашивала - надо тем же мелом нарисовать по углам СССР. А там как известно....

----------

Neroli (28.06.2012), Топпер- (28.06.2012), Шавырин (28.06.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> Надо чтобы не было.


Позовите Топпера с лекциями.

----------

Wyrd (28.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (28.06.2012), Топпер- (28.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Надо чтобы не было. Можно было бы обратить всех в монахи, было бы совсем гуманно


В монахи - это сложно. Но в солдаты - возможно. ВПК имеет девайсы

----------

Дхармананда (28.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (28.06.2012), Ондрий (28.06.2012)

----------


## Джыш

> Если не увлекуться, ... Нероли вот тоже спрашивала - надо тем же мелом нарисовать по углам СССР. А там как известно....


То что вам известно - это фейк, на самом деле в конце этой фразы было еще два слова "на ТВ".

----------


## Ондрий

> В монахи - это сложно. Но в солдаты - возможно. ВПК имеет девайсы


в начале 80х читал такой НФ-рассказ, как отставной генерал пехотинец купил девайс для управления насекомыми, хотел избавиться от тараканов, но отдрессировал их и от скуки направил захватывать соседнюю виллу. Проиграл сражение соседу - тот был отставным генералом авиации. Автора забыл  :Frown:  Мультик прям по рассказу делан.

----------


## Ондрий

> То что вам известно - это фейк, на самом деле в конце этой фразы было еще два слова "на ТВ".


Кстати, раз уж пошли реминисценции, вы может не поверите, но я эту программу сам реально смотрел не в записи. Тот самый оригинальный эфир с познером и американцами. подробности - тут

----------

Джыш (28.06.2012), Топпер- (28.06.2012)

----------


## Джыш

> Кстати, раз уж пошли реминсценции, вы может не поверите, но я эту программу сам реально смотрел не в записи. Тот самый оригинальный эфир с познером и американцами. подробности - тут


Блин, значит слов "на ТВ" там не было, как я заблуждался!

----------


## Топпер

> Кстати, раз уж пошли реминисценции, вы может не поверите, но я эту программу сам реально смотрел не в записи. Тот самый оригинальный эфир с познером и американцами. подробности - тут


я тоже смотрел  :Smilie:

----------

Ондрий (28.06.2012)

----------


## Нико

А в Дхарамсале есть летающие тараканы....

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (28.06.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

я смотрю, Джыш преуспевает в распространении наркомании  :Cool:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Это спорный вопрос, дело не только в территории, а и в грязи, которую произвожу я.


Стас, вот я и думаю, с чего это иногда так мило в народе тараканов зовут... : )
Знаешь, да?

----------


## Джыш

> я смотрю, Джыш преуспевает в распространении наркомании


Та не, пробовал недавно кислого - фигня по сравнению с моим эликсиром  :Smilie:

----------


## Джыш

> Стас, вот я и думаю, с чего это иногда так мило в народе тараканов зовут... : )
> Знаешь, да?


Юрий, неа, просветите?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Юрий, неа, просветите?


Так _стасиками_ же! %)

----------


## Джыш

> Так _стасиками_ же! %)


А да, слышал такое  :Smilie: , так вы думаете это из-за того, что я хочу им геноцид устроить? Мэй би, мэй би...

----------


## Юй Кан

> А да, слышал такое , так вы думаете это из-за того, что я хочу им геноцид устроить? Мэй би, мэй би...


Да не, тут ирония проще: "Подобное привлекает подобное..." : ))
А если в корень, то -- "начни с себя": не в смысле геноцида, а в смысле чистоты? : )

----------

Neroli (28.06.2012), Джыш (28.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.06.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Да не, тут ирония проще: "Подобное привлекает подобное..." : ))
> А если в корень, то -- "начни с себя": не в смысле геноцида, а в смысле чистоты? : )


Начни с себя в смысле стерилизации.
Стерилизация это же кипячение!

----------


## Джыш

> Да не, тут ирония проще: "Подобное привлекает подобное..." : ))
> А если в корень, то -- "начни с себя": не в смысле геноцида, а в смысле чистоты? : )


Я думаю, тут просто уже фрактально процесс пошел)

----------


## Джыш

Хотя, думаю может убить их все просто, помню раньше - помазал гелем по плинтусам и лет на 7 исчезли подчистую, причем ничего не конопатил.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> А в Дхарамсале есть летающие тараканы....


Такие или такие?

----------


## Владимир Баскаков

> Хотя, думаю может убить их все просто, помню раньше - помазал гелем по плинтусам и лет на 7 исчезли подчистую, причем ничего не конопатил.


- они обиделись тогда. А потом - простили....

----------

Топпер- (28.06.2012)

----------


## Джыш

> - они обиделись тогда. А потом - простили....


Не, это было в другой квартире.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Не надо так категорично, может от соседей, может с вентиляции, может квартира рядом с мусоропроводом.


Именно категорично. Только мне не надо объеснять, что это Вы все пробовали и не помогает :Smilie:  Может, вы не входите в сознание таракана и не знаете, что ему кажется съедобным?

Вентиляцию элементарно можно закрыть сетками, все щели законопатить - тоже, убрать все водные протечки на кухне и в ванной, пищевые отходы сразу выбрасывать, оттереть все жирные углы и загрязнения. Пищу закрывать герметично. Ну давайте мне не рассказывайте, что тараканы живут в доме без всякой причинно-следственной связи. Любое существо лучше размножается при обилии пищи и подходящих условий. Вы ему их создали, раззадорили их перспективами, а теперь кастрировать собираетесь? :Smilie: 

Могу только скидку сделать на какое-то студенческое общежитие, или коммунальную квартиру, когда соседям тараканы до лампочки. Понятно, что уборкой должен заниматься каждый за собой. А ишачить на всех грязнуль - помрешь.  Я однажды въехала в квартиру у мусоропровода, с венитяцией в теплую трубу и грязной кухней с протечками и с замечательными тараканами- красавцами. Через неделю у меня все тараканы ушли и больше не пришли. Они по привычке заглядывали, я аккуратно ловила их стаканом с бумажкой и выпускала на улицу - благо было лето. Самых быстрюль поймать не удавалось, но поскольку кушать им стало нечего именно у меня, а в мусоропроводе был полный кайф, они мне тут же изменили с мусоропроводом. 

Могу сказать, что "по-легкому" на эту елку влезть не удастся. Надо хорошо представлять себе привычки и особенности тараканов, их систему и прочее, наблюдать и постоянно находить нестандартные решения. Можно тогда и без стерилизации.

А вообще необходимость причинять вред живым существам говорит о малом количестве заслуг. Джыш, пойдите в этом направлении :Smilie:

----------

Джыш (28.06.2012)

----------


## Джыш

> А вообще необходимость причинять вред живым существам говорит о малом количестве заслуг. Джыш, пойдите в этом направлении


Ага, это как у меня, уже склоняюсь к смертельной отраве. Вариант такой пришел в голову - попрошу кого-нибудь, чтобы вызвали службу дезинфекции, и сам останусь с чистыми руками  :Smilie:

----------


## Ондрий

> Ага, это как у меня, уже склоняюсь к смертельной отраве. Вариант такой пришел в голову - попрошу кого-нибудь, чтобы вызвали службу дезинфекции, и сам останусь с чистыми руками


заказчик убийства несет туже ответственность (С) Абхидхарма. Не выйдете чистеньким. Да и толку с этой службы, тут весь дом надо зачищать, а не отдельную квартиру. Через пару мес они опять придут.



Я вообще удивляюсь откуда они у вас - во всей России они практически исчезли. И это не "плохая экология". Я уже лет 8 их не видел не только у себя, но в других городах.
У вас что за дом? Какой этаж? Далеко ли рестрансляторы GSM? Есть ли дома мощная точка WiFi?
Молва народная связывает это с распространением ЭМ-излучения (WiFI. GSM. etc). Мож сказки, может нет. Никто не колется.

----------


## Джыш

> заказчик убийства несет туже ответственность (С) Абхидхарма. Не выйдете чистеньким. Да и толку с этой службы, тут весь дом надо зачищать, а не отдельную квартиру. Через пару мес они опять придут.
> 
> 
> 
> Я вообще удивляюсь откуда они у вас - во всей России они практически исчезли. И это не "плохая экология". Я уже лет 8 их не видел не только у себя, но в других городах.
> У вас что за дом? Какой этаж? Далеко ли рестрансляторы GSM? Есть ли дома мощная точка WiFi?
> Молва народная связывает это с распространением ЭМ-излучения (WiFI. GSM. etc). Мож сказки, может нет. Никто не колется.


Дом - пятина из красного кирпича, явно не новой постройки, я хз, есть ли тут ретрансляторы какие-нибудь, у меня проводной Билайн, мне пофигу. Не знаю колется, кто-нибудь или нет, не видел.
А я не буду заказывать убийство. Я скажу кому-нибудь - сделайте так, чтобы у меня дома исчезли тараканы, пока я буду на работе. А что они там с ними будут делать, мне пофигу, я ничего не видел, ничего не знаю  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Такие или такие?


А фиг их знает. Вроде не кусаются и не плодятся. Тоже плюс.

----------

